# Crashmaster 16



## strick94u (Sep 29, 2006)

Well Figured I would log this next build I will be starting This week end maybe the old system has been backedup (files) I believe in formating the hdd"s for the new pc. this one its self has not been a bad pc its only A few months old but its not what I want agp is dead its time to move up even though as agp goes this one is a thug. I am still trying to decide on Video X1900xtx X1950xt 2x7900 gs or 7950????
the case is listed in my specs psu is a new chiefmax 680 with 34 amp 12v rails.
It will only have ! gig of ram Crucail ballistix 667 mhz
ecs mother board nforce4 sli still old but not agp right?
and hopefully it will run my pentium D 840 @ 3.55 ghz like this board or faster though this board has fsb of 1066 its not a dual core ready board which makes no sense 
So its a rebuild of my spec pc this time I want to be neater and cleaner And of coarse faster


----------



## strick94u (Oct 1, 2006)

Well things never turnout the way you want. Ok decided to use a 7950 gt but my psu is not going to cut it the 680 watt is a pile. my older enermax is 20 pin and my thermaltake 12v rails dont have the amps. sooo...... back to the store


----------



## strick94u (Oct 3, 2006)

Well not looking so good so far I am up and running but no raid and no over clocking so this mother board will have to go


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 3, 2006)

do you already have th gpu?


----------



## strick94u (Oct 3, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> do you already have th gpu?



yes its pretty nice just starting to move stuff around havent hit 600 yet but I think it will go but under my sig is my last 06 score @ 5539 is not too bad still not in the 1900xtx range but close considering this mother board only runs it's pci-e @ 8x oh and first thing I did was put a zalman and heat sinks on that gpu


----------



## strick94u (Oct 5, 2006)

Ok thought it was done but just picked up 2 more matching 320 hard drive so I will install them and I will have 1.2 terabytes. no pics yet I have some cleanup to do to do cable wise and the 2 more hdd's will hide the biggest part of the mess.  now this motherboard has realtech HD audio and I think it is the best onboard sound I have ever heard but I have not connected to internet do to Road Runner being down I am on my laptop on dailup geezzzzzz
its slow. Anyway so far more than pleased with the move to pci-e and very much pleased with the Nvidia 7950 gt its nice and fast other than the raid problem which turned out to be a floppy problem not the board its setup was flawless and with 13 ms access time @ 120 mbs the raid controller is great and even though its just 1 gig of ram if you can only have 1 gig of ram the crucail ballistix ram will make you smile


----------



## strick94u (Oct 15, 2006)

and this is what I came out like 

















still a rats nest in this case but I just like a simple looking case and yes I know their crooked had to use a 20mm lens and thats freaking wide


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 19, 2006)

Crashmaster ....      excellant


----------



## strick94u (Oct 20, 2006)

heres a picture of the twins arent they cute and they get along so well together except they don't like me to close the door we need to cool them better


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 28, 2006)

take that grill off the cpu fan  temps should drop a healthy amount.


----------



## strick94u (Oct 28, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> take that grill off the cpu fan  temps should drop a healthy amount.



cpu temps are fine its the hard drive creating all the heat but even full blown with covers on 114F is as high as it gets and that would pass UL rules.
I will try to get the video cards coolers this weekend I may run my vf900 on bottom card and a vf700 on top so it will fit but main thing is that naked mem on the 7900 gs what were they thinking


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 28, 2006)

i know. nvidia dont seem to understand the poxy cooler they put on the 7900GT\GS etc isnt fit for anything above the 7300 series realistically.


----------

